# Taylored Concepts



## mom2tyler (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll be in Dallas next week so I thought of going  by Taylored Concepts.
I haven't seen much on here about their FO's. Any suggestions??
Thanks


----------



## tomara (Feb 27, 2011)

Coffee House
Apple Strudel
Chocolate

These 3 throw very strong in wax.  They have good monthly specials on Fragrance Oils.  1lb for 10 dollars.  This is how I discovered chocolate and coffee house.

I am sure there are others but I cannot think of anything else off the top of my head ;-(


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 27, 2011)

coconut bayrum
pumpkin frappuccino
snowflake (cake, orange, cinnamon)

They fragrance match too, so if you have a scent you want duplicated, take it with you.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 1, 2011)

You know...at $16 dollars a pound I'm suprised they are not more popular.  I think it's because they don't offer testing notes/details about their fragrances?  Not sure.  

At Tab's suggestion I tried pumpkin frappuccino and loved it.  
They have both lav and lav fields...both are good.  Their patchoulli orange is great as well as kumquat.  

They have a chi tea that moves fast but smells wonderful.  

When are you going up there?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been using them for 10 years. Their website isn't fancy, I would assume that is part of the reason they are not more popular. People like bells & whistles & pretty pictures.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 1, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I have been using them for 10 years. Their website isn't fancy, I would assume that is part of the reason they are not more popular. People like bells & whistles & pretty pictures.



Yeah...that's true also.


----------



## NancyRogers (Mar 1, 2011)

If they'd just make a couple of small changes, I'd find it much easier to place an order.  They need to include a brief description of the FO and tell if it's soap safe in the same place where you can order.  I hate having to hop around a website.


----------



## mom2tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

I should be there at the end of next week.
I do wish they had more descriptions on the fragrances but I do like the selection and the prices are good. I figured while I was in the area, I would go by and save on shipping and I LOVE to sniff FOs. I need to get a life!!
I really want to try  the grapefruit  they have since I have not found one I like yet.
I'll post what I get.


----------



## Healinya (Mar 1, 2011)

Tabitha, out of curiosity, can I ask how they are packaged? Are they glass or plastic? Are the 8 and 16 oz bottles tall and skinny or short and fat? Not too big a deal, but tall skinny bottles take up less room in my very small work space


----------



## agriffin (Mar 2, 2011)

Not Tab - but they are tall and skinny plastic bottles.  When I buy their fragrances (especially pounds) I buy the amber glass bottles for $1.00 for each scent.  That brings it up to 17/lb.  Still a good price.


----------



## Healinya (Mar 2, 2011)

Great price, even if I only wanted two or three bottles, the shipping is very reasonable.... now to start choosing lol Thank you


----------



## carebear (Mar 2, 2011)

I get my candle tumblers there.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 2, 2011)

I would shop there if they listed how well CP soap does with their fragrances. If it's not listed, I usually pass.


----------

